# Shooting in the Dessert?



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what are the laws or if you can legally shoot in the dessert? Is there anyplace to call or go online to find out?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

GrkPilot said:


> Does anyone know what are the laws or if you can legally shoot in the dessert? Is there anyplace to call or go online to find out?


It depends a great deal on which dessert you are talking about. Each state has a different set of rules. The National Park Service is different than the Forest service etc.

Give us a hint.

:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Generally speaking, State and National Parks and Monuments do not allow firearms for any reason. Most cities and towns do not allow shooting within city limits. My advice would be to call the police department or agency that has juristiction of the area and ask them.

Years ago, I was shooting in an area outside of Folsom, CA. A Sacramento County Sheriff came by and told me, although I was way out in the boonies, the area was still within Folsom city limits... and discharging a firearm was not allowed within city limits. He let me and my Dad go with a friendly warning....


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

TOF said:


> It depends a great deal on which dessert you are talking about. Each state has a different set of rules. The National Park Service is different than the Forest service etc.
> 
> Give us a hint.
> 
> :smt1099


I live in Los Angeles, the closest would be Palmadale, Death Valley, Barstow area. But in general how will I find out which agency to call?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GrkPilot said:


> Does anyone know what are the laws or if you can legally shoot in the dessert? Is there anyplace to call or go online to find out?


Contact the US Forest Service, particularly the Palmdale-area office (in Angleles Nat'l. Forest), and get their map of the areas where shooting is allowed.
The boss Ranger in this area is somewhat anti-gun, even though her employees aren't, so follow the rules.
There is a members-only range in the area that boasts shotgun, NRA rifle out to 1,000 yards, NRA pistol, and practical pistol ranges. You have to join and pay an initiation fee, plus a yearly membership fee, but it's a really nice place. Contact the Desert Marksmen Rifle and Pistol Club in Palmdale or Lancaster, and find out how to join.


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I went to BLM web site and found the area near Barstow, I'll give it a try next week.


----------

